# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Opthalmic Technician

## Optician Magician

Hi,  I am a licensed optician, and have been working as such for 10+ years.  I am getting alittle worried about states deregulating licensure and wonder what I should do to ensure my "worth" doesn't change if that happens.  (I hope it never will!!!) Anyway, I am getting too old and lazy to go back to school for optometry, but I was thinking of Opthalmic tech.  Does anyone know anything about that position and potential need?  Or would I be wasting my time?  I am just thinking about the future, and would like to be proactive with my career.  Thanks!:p

----------


## HarryChiling

> Hi, I am a licensed optician, and have been working as such for 10+ years. I am getting alittle worried about states deregulating licensure and wonder what I should do to ensure my "worth" doesn't change if that happens. (I hope it never will!!!) Anyway, I am getting too old and lazy to go back to school for optometry, but I was thinking of Opthalmic tech. Does anyone know anything about that position and potential need? Or would I be wasting my time? I am just thinking about the future, and would like to be proactive with my career. Thanks!:p


It's a great career choice and it's supported by Ophthalmologists who see it as a vital position to their offices. Check these links out for more info:

http://www.jcahpo.org
http://www.atpo.org
http://www.eyeontechs.com

Their certs are tough though, what physics is to opticianry biology is to an ophthalmic tech so brush up on A and P and also you will need to know your pharmacology as well as equipment used in the office. 

The big plus, you will be doing everything in an ophthalmology office that an OD would, so if you enjoy that part of the job but don't want to go to optometry school this is a great avenue.

----------

